# What is your inventory level?



## derunner (Sep 14, 2013)

I did a check and we have drank nearly half of the wine I have made so far in the last 12 months. I am down to one bottle from my first batch. And have 12-17 bottles from 10 other wines I have bottled for a total of 140 bottles. I may have about 30 bottles of commercial wine which I sometimes open, but also use to top-off. I have 54 gals of red wine aging for bottling next year. I have just started 2 kits with 5 more to make of white and blush wines.

I'm getting nervous about only having 140 bottles left in inventory, but really that should be enough for these next 7 kits to be ready and for some other fruit wines and skeeterpee to be ready.

I may need a few more carboys.

What do you have in inventory?


----------



## JohnT (Sep 14, 2013)

This is like asking how many times you kiss your wife... very personal....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 15, 2013)

first batch was 1 gallon of blackberry. march 1st 2013

3 gallon blackberry gone
3 gallon blackberry port gone
3 gallon blackberry dry 8 saved
5 gallon blackberry sweet 5 saved
6 gallon dragon blood gone
5 gallon dragon blood gone
6 gallon dragon blood 3 bottles saved
5 gallon dragon blood 4 bottles saved
5 gallon strawberry blood 5 bottles save
6 gallon strawberry blood 2 bottles saved
6 gallon fig 3 bottles saved
6 gallon mango 5 bottles saved
6 gallon blackberry port 20 bottles saved
5 gallons strawberry blackberry 10 bottles saved
3 gallon fig 10 bottles saved
3 gallon mango/strawberry 10 bottles saved
50 gallon db.... clearing 
6 gallon kiwi/honeydew clearing 
6 gallon pineapple 10 bottles saved
5 gallon mustang grape long time storage
3 gallon mustang grape tossed
3 gallon blackberry/apple clearing
3 gallon peach 12 bottles saved
3 gallon blackberry/strawberry port clearing


----------



## tonyt (Sep 15, 2013)

I have 96 splits
260 standard bottles
18 magnums
8 Jerboam or double magnums
1 Imperial, or 8 standard bottles
54 gallons in carboys and barrels

we are currently drinking wine that was pitched 18 months ago and bottled almost a year ago. My goal is to be drinking wine that has been in bottle two years. That will take me another 2 years to accomplish as I start one kit every month and drink or give away 20 bottles a month. So netting out about 10 bottles each month. In two years I should be drinking two year old wine. Unfortunately I am at SWMBOs limit on carboys in her kitchen. Good news is that she just suggested that I replace as many carboys with 23 ltr barrels as possible.


----------



## Arne (Sep 16, 2013)

Kinda getting low on bottled wine, but think there is about enough in carboys for another 300 bottles or so. One of these days will have to get busy and bottle. Arne.


----------



## MilesDavis (Sep 22, 2013)

Aside from 6 bottles of Apfelwein, nothing I have made is ready to bottle yet. :-(


----------



## Thig (Sep 22, 2013)

MilesDavis said:


> Aside from 6 bottles of Apfelwein, nothing I have made is ready to bottle yet. :-(



Come help me, I have 17 gallons that needs bottling.


----------



## dangerdave (Sep 22, 2013)

I made a lot this year, kickingm inventory up to about 250 bottles. I laid off a bit when my racks got full, but I'm starting to make more for nect year. Gotta prepare for the holiday hit. That will empty the racks somewhat. On the other hand, since I started making wine, holiday gifting is a no-brainer, for me and the receivers.  No more shopping malls!


----------



## MilesDavis (Sep 22, 2013)

Thig said:


> Come help me, I have 17 gallons that needs bottling.



Sure thing! Next time I'm in Georgia.


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 22, 2013)

~180 in bottles
~23 gallons at or near bottling stage
~17 somewhere in secondary/prebottle
~6 in primary 
and two kits waiting for carboys to open up

Somewhere around 94 gallons or 470 bottle's worth. I guess I'm self medicating my undiagnosed OCD. At a bottle a day household, I think a 300-400 bottle rotation allows for adequate aging and variety.

BC


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 22, 2013)

1250 + bottled
150g in carboys


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 22, 2013)

460 bottles approx.
27 gal. bulk aging
4 in primary
6 kits waiting


----------



## kevinlfifer (Sep 23, 2013)

30 cases taped up (that way I don't cheat and try them early)
66 bottles available to drink
3 carboys clearing 
1 kit in primary
3 kits on deck
Niagara grapes in the freezer to and to concentrate for a friend
636 +/- bottles at various stages


----------



## wineforfun (Sep 23, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> 1250 + bottled
> 150g in carboys



You have 1,250 bottles of wine? and reserves?
Holy cow. 

That is close to 2 bottles a day for two years. Is it all going to last that long?

Nice inventory.


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2013)

bout 700 bottles and bout 72 gallon in carboys.


----------



## garymc (Sep 23, 2013)

The bulk is easy to inventory. I have about 22 gallons. Not much idea how many bottles. I have a rack that holds 168 that's about 60 or 70% full, but there are some cases and another shelf with some bottles. Some bottles don't stack on it because of their shape, and I have also bottled some 1.5 liter bottles that don't stack. One thing I've noticed, though, is that I don't drink as much of it now as I did before I started making it.


----------



## Tess (Sep 23, 2013)

about 150 bottles in rack's or tubs aging. 12 gallons in the primary and 3 in a carboy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 23, 2013)

Currently have 36-38 cases in bottles and another 28 cases in carboys. Just picked up 66 gallons of juice this past weekend and will be picking another 36 gallons in october. Im also getting pears again this year from a coworker.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 23, 2013)

My inventory is at a critically low level and I am accepting all donations.


----------



## millwright01 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have just over 400 bottles of wine, 50 splits of port, and 18 gallons in carboys. Getting low, better get my but in gear!


----------



## Gwand (Sep 23, 2013)

I am an old timer at drinking wine but brand new at making wine. I have 24 gallons of various Eclipse kits in the making. In my cellar I am still aging some 1982 and 1990 Bordeaux. Now that takes discipline.


----------



## pjd (Sep 23, 2013)

I have somewhere near 2,500 bottles in the cellar and 35 carboys full to be bottled, bummed out that I cant run any local or California juices this fall, The Chilean just is not ready to bottle. My goal is to make enough wine to put me on a 5 year rotation. I love big bold dry red wines and it is a great pleasure to go to the cellar, select a 3 year old Cab or Shiraz to enjoy! In a couple of years I will be opening 5 year old wines.


----------



## Tess (Sep 23, 2013)

thats funny Rocky!! For those of you that have 1000 plus bottles? WTH are you gonna do with all that wine? Start drinking for crying out loud. If I drank a bottle every day for my rest of my life I might leave wine!! I cant see leaving wine!!


----------



## Tess (Sep 23, 2013)

Please dont think Im being a smart A**. This is where I learned wine peaks and starts going down hill. Help me to understand why anyone would have over 1000 bottles of wine. Im new, I humbled


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 23, 2013)

Tess said:


> thats funny Rocky!! For those of you that have 1000 plus bottles? WTH are you gonna do with all that wine? Start drinking for crying out loud. If I drank a bottle every day for my rest of my life I would might leave wine!! I cant see leaving wine!!



you can't age it well enough if you don't have enough on hand to keep you going.


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2013)

Like vernsgal said, it's all about aging and for me I have a daughter who will be getting g married in the next year or two and I want o make sure I have enough aged wine. My goal is to have over a thousand bottles by next year and that is with giving wine away


----------



## Thig (Sep 23, 2013)

Tess said:


> Please dont think Im being a smart A**. This is where I learned wine peaks and starts going down hill. Help me to understand why anyone would have over 1000 bottles of wine. Im new, I humbled



Tess I think it is like a drug, I said I wanted to get to 300 bottles and then I would stop. I am now a little over 300 and I am saying when I get to 500 I will stop. I am not sure I will. I buy a lot real Port and I get almost as much pleasure finding it and buying it as I do drinking it. I said almost.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 23, 2013)

Like the others said, if it's a red then aging it is on your side. I had an abundance of whites and semi sweets last year so I didn't make any in order to burn through several hundred bottles or more. This year I can start making more and by the time it's ready I'll have gone through a lot more of it. In the future I won't make so much of the short term wines (2-3 years). Remember most all of us have admitted our obsession to making wine.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 23, 2013)

About 230 in cases or on racks. Oops, make that 229.  Another 300 in process.


----------



## derunner (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for making this an interesting thread. All this wine making takes a lot of storage.

I have a table I ferment on that holds 8 buckets/carboys. I have built a 6 carboy dolly and just built 2 smaller 1x3 carboy dollies so now I can hold 20 carboys/buckets total. I have racks for 437 bottles which are not full, but have 540 bottles worth in carboys or to make in the next few weeks. So I'll need more racks by next spring/summer when I bottle. I plan to make a 308 bottle rack to put under my table. Keeping up with this hobby is work 

I don't have this many carboys yet, but am looking for deals on craigslist.


----------



## Tess (Sep 23, 2013)

you guys crack me up!! I promise I will never judge!!just dont judge me when Im on here at my 1, 000 mark. I hope im still here at my 1000 mark!!


----------



## Tess (Sep 23, 2013)

You know thats gotta be wonderful though. Id love to make the wine for my daughter or my son's wedding. Out of three kids I have one left. Im not going to go into details so dont ask. its been hard. My third and last is already married. I wish I had taken this up then. Its a blessing Julie!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 24, 2013)

I have just been working out the math of how many bottles one needs to have on hand to meet one's ongoing needs. (I was trying to figure out how many wine racks to build!)

Here are my assumptions: I wish to make a kit, let it age a certain time, and then consume the bottles at a constant rate over a few years (its shelf life). The variables are:

R bottles consumed/yr
A initial aging time (yrs)
S shelf life after aging (yrs)

I claim you need approximately R*(A + S/2) bottles.

For example, I hope to initially age my wines for 1.5 yrs (A=1.5 yr), and then to keep some of them on the shelf for up to 4 yrs (S=4 yr). To support my roughly 4 bottles a week habit (R=208 bottles/yr), therefore, I should plan on having room to store R*(A + S/2) = 208 b/yr*(1.5yr + 4 yr/2) = 208*3.5 = 728 bottles.

In steady state, you will be adding R bottles to this pile each year, and consuming the same number.

If you are interested in where the S/2 comes from, it stems from the fact that your drinkable bottles have been on the shelf, waiting to be drunk, an average of S/2 yrs. (Many have been on the shelf for 0 yrs, fewer of them 1 yr, fewer yet for 2 yrs, etc.) I did not see that at first, and found a (slightly more accurate) result by summing a mathematical series. After finding the result, it's origin was suddenly obvious.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 24, 2013)

Sour Grapes that's fantastic. By your formula I need 600 bottles. If I add what I have aging in carboy I am there. Or do I only count what is in bottle?


----------



## Julie (Sep 24, 2013)

Tess said:


> You know thats gotta be wonderful though. Id love to make the wine for my daughter or my son's wedding. Out of three kids I have one left. Im not going to go into details so dont ask. its been hard. My third and last is already married. I wish I had taken this up then. Its a blessing Julie!! Enjoy!!



I already made wine for my som's wedding. He got married three years ago. It was just awesome, I actually got all the little old ladies drunk! We had put a bottle of wine on each table and supplied the bar. All these ladies were going around asking people at other tables if they could have their wine. The cookie table was nevertheless touched!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 24, 2013)

i love drinking my home made wine, and i enjoy giving it away more.
i have a huge collection of very rare whiskeys,brandies, and port wines. its hard to pass one of those up, for a bottle of home made wine. But I am learning.
i probably have 50 grand in my collection all total...and I wish I would have started to make wine very early in my youth...no telling where it would have let too.


----------



## Thig (Sep 24, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> i love drinking my home made wine, and i enjoy giving it away more.
> i have a huge collection of very rare whiskeys,brandies, and port wines. its hard to pass one of those up, for a bottle of home made wine. But I am learning.
> i probably have 50 grand in my collection all total...and I wish I would have started to make wine very early in my youth...no telling where it would have let too.



Impressive, I have only recently started buying and saving vintage ports and have been doing a lot of reading on collector bourbons.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 24, 2013)

about 25 years ago a friend opened up high end cigar shop. and he served very high end bourbons,whiskeys,scotches,and ports.
one day he invited me to come share a very rare port, and etc.
It was a very good time..afterward he told me that the port we had was 75.00 per glass and the whiskey was 125.00. changed the world for me.
and i become a collector..of sorts.
mostly i buy at private auctions..thats where the better stuff is.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Sep 24, 2013)

Just me and my carboys....

11 gallons of Apfelwein (Im trying to wait a year)
8 gallons of Dragon Blood
6 gallons of Prickly pear skeeter pee
6 gallons of Prickly pear ala Jack Keller

Wine wine everywhere and not a drop to drink. (yet)


----------



## Tess (Sep 24, 2013)

Julie said:


> I already made wine for my som's wedding. He got married three years ago. It was just awesome, I actually got all the little old ladies drunk! We had put a bottle of wine on each table and supplied the bar. All these ladies were going around asking people at other tables if they could have their wine. The cookie table was nevertheless touched!



 thats funny. I bet it was fun coming up with the personalized wedding labels


----------



## vernsgal (Sep 24, 2013)

Julie said:


> I already made wine for my som's wedding. He got married three years ago. It was just awesome, I actually got all the little old ladies drunk! We had put a bottle of wine on each table and supplied the bar. All these ladies were going around asking people at other tables if they could have their wine. The cookie table was nevertheless touched!



LOL! I'm sooo looking forwatd to doing our youngest's. Any pic's of the labels you used?


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 24, 2013)

Inventory has been consumed. Although space is limited, a more aggressive inventory management plan is under works.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 25, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Sour Grapes that's fantastic. By your formula I need 600 bottles. If I add what I have aging in carboy I am there. Or do I only count what is in bottle?



Well, depends on what you're trying to figure out. The wine you have in carboys can be counted as far as "wine needed to meet your needs." However, obviously, it shouldn't count as far as "aging bottles that I need to build wine racks to accommodate"! 

If you bulk age, with minimal time spent in bottles before putting them into the drinking rotation, then the formula simplifies to approximately R*S/2 bottles (+ space for carboys!).

Paul


----------



## Rocky (Sep 25, 2013)

Micky, really like the idea of the spring clips to hold info on the carboy content. Good job!


----------



## reefman (Sep 25, 2013)

I have 6 bottles of commercial wine (my only Muscadines..I hoard them when I can find them)
..and I'm jealous of all who have access to Muscadine grapes. 

I only have 6 bottles left from my first 2 batches.
5 Niagara’s and 1 Strawberry White Zinfandel.
Ready to bottle I have:
3 gallons of a Riesling Ice wine style
6 gallons of original skeeter pee
5 gallons of Candy cane
Kits ready to start after I bottle the above:
6 gal. White coconut Frascati, 
6 gal. Peach Raspberry Sangria
6 gal. Wild berry white Zinfandel


...bottom line is...I just don't have enough wine.


----------



## ou8amaus (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Micky, really like the idea of the spring clips to hold info on the carboy content. Good job!



Thanks Rocky, without the clips I would be totally lost!


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2013)

vernsgal said:


> LOL! I'm sooo looking forwatd to doing our youngest's. Any pic's of the labels you used?



I used a wedding label I found at a local hbs, it was a bride and groom sketched on the side of the label and I added this wording:

This wine was specially made for the wedding of Steven and Julie, then I added the name of the wines dined year of the wine.


And yes my son married a women with the same name as me, tell me that boy didn't know what he was doing!


----------

